
Babl: A Functional API Templating Language in Ruby - vivere
http://www.rubyflow.com/p/wy1kea-babl-a-functional-api-templating-language
======
vivere
Github repository =>
[https://github.com/getbannerman/babl/](https://github.com/getbannerman/babl/)

